# Acacia decimal place



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

AFter updating to the latest firmware I don't have any decimal places on the gram so display

plenty on the time display but none on the weight display

HELP


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

which firmware have you updated from and to?

John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Updated from 1.74 to 1.8


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.google.nl/search?q=Acacia+farnesiana&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgFuLSz9U3MKvKqcjOU-IEsc3N4ovjtSyzk630kzLzc_LTK_Xzi9IT8zKLc-OTcxKLizPTMpMTSzLz86xy8stTixRQBYsBZz9_MlQAAAA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiEu_vYjt_OAhVC1BoKHZtOD58QsQ4IIjAH


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 22413


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

No You do?

The forum have an updated search function, if I search for Acaia, would I find this issue? Not!

Acacia is an . . . right, not an Scale!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Is it possible you have defaulted to a brew setting when firmware as when timer on and brew set as on no decimal place, might require going into settings to turn off, checking espresso is on?

Am still on 1.74 on the one scale so having a guess on the above and noticed that 1.72 on the other one also does what you describe if having timer and weight on the display, get rid of the time and the decimal point comes back. 1.72 does not have the seperate brew / espresso settings that 1.74 does so above may make sense (does the decimal point come back if you quickly press the power button ?)

Hope you get it sorted

John


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Just found this?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

@3aan said:


> No You do?
> 
> The forum have an updated search function, if I search for Acaia, would I find this issue? Not!
> 
> Acacia is an . . . right, not an Scale!


im sorry I do not understand what you are saying

View attachment 22422


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> im sorry I do not understand what you are saying


It's all in the name!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

@3aan said:


> It's all in the name!


Oh I see my bad spelling, technical issue where the iPad autocorrects

Do you know the answer or solution to my problem with the scales ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Is it possible you have defaulted to a brew setting when firmware as when timer on and brew set as on no decimal place, might require going into settings to turn off, checking espresso is on?
> 
> Am still on 1.74 on the one scale so having a guess on the above and noticed that 1.72 on the other one also does what you describe if having timer and weight on the display, get rid of the time and the decimal point comes back. 1.72 does not have the seperate brew / espresso settings that 1.74 does so above may make sense (does the decimal point come back if you quickly press the power button ?)
> 
> ...


i may try rolling back the firmware as I didn't have the issue before I upgraded , it did cure the problem of the auto off feature .


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Oh I see my bad spelling, technical issue where the iPad autocorrects
> 
> Do you know the answer or solution to my problem with the scales ?


Ask direct to the makers, the helped me with adaptation on My Samsung Note 2!

The are realy Thumbs Up in helping and finding an solution!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have looked on their support to see if there was a solution , and I did see a submission form to ask . TBH I don't know why I didn't just fill out the form and like you say ask the people who make it .


----------

